# passport help!



## canadian eh (Apr 29, 2009)

We were about to leave to Afganistan and Pakistan for work but couldn't find our passports from our move. To make things worse we aren't married yet and there was a child from a previous marriage where the biological father could not be found. Needless to say we had a little problem. Has anyone tried to call Passport Canada or email them? HA! Good luck with that. My American friends told me there are private companies that can help in these circumstanses but I didn't think there would be any in Canada. I was wrong, thank god. Found a company called passporthelp.ca who totally took care of everything including where we should get our pictures taken in the US. I am glad to see free enterprise is still in Canada! We got our new passports and solved the problem with getting the passport for my partners child. Now we have others things to worry about now that we are over here but that's life. Hope this can help other expats.
Desert Boy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

canadian eh said:


> We were about to leave to Afganistan and Pakistan for work but couldn't find our passports from our move. To make things worse we aren't married yet and there was a child from a previous marriage where the biological father could not be found. Needless to say we had a little problem. Has anyone tried to call Passport Canada or email them? HA! Good luck with that. My American friends told me there are private companies that can help in these circumstanses but I didn't think there would be any in Canada. I was wrong, thank god. Found a company called passporthelp.ca who totally took care of everything including where we should get our pictures taken in the US. I am glad to see free enterprise is still in Canada! We got our new passports and solved the problem with getting the passport for my partners child. Now we have others things to worry about now that we are over here but that's life. Hope this can help other expats.
> Desert Boy


Good post and thanks for the information. As a matter of interest what is the cost(s) of going this route.


----------



## canadian eh (Apr 29, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Good post and thanks for the information. As a matter of interest what is the cost(s) of going this route.



They charge $99 but I think they can only help people living in Canada or the US. Just nice to see there is an alternative to dealing directly with the Canadien Government.
Desert Boy


----------

